# Jumping and stairs...what is safe at what age??



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

I don't have spoos. I currently have toys. My breeder told me that when they are able to jump up they are sound to jump down. As far as stairs go many poodles of all sizes are willing to try climbing, but aren't quite sure about the trip down. Until she is a little older, you may want to put a baby gate in front of the stairs to halt her upward progress.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Why do you carry her up and down the stairs? She should be fine to do stairs on her own. I carried my boy up the stairs only when he was too little/nervous to do it on his own. As soon as he started taking the stairs on his own I stopped carrying him.


----------



## momofthree (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks! That's good to know about if they can jump up, they are safe to get down. 

We do have a baby gate...but she squeezes right under it! Uggh!


----------



## momofthree (Apr 9, 2011)

PaddleAddict said:


> Why do you carry her up and down the stairs? She should be fine to do stairs on her own. I carried my boy up the stairs only when he was too little/nervous to do it on his own. As soon as he started taking the stairs on his own I stopped carrying him.


I thought I remembered reading somewhere that it was bad for puppy's hips? No? She seems to handle them just fine, and is not scared to go up or down. So, if it won't hurt her hips, I am more than happy to let her do it!


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

I personally would not allow a pup to jump off the couch until they are older...especially larger dogs like spoos. I allowed my mini to jump off the couch at I think 8 mo or so. My toy is still too small, he doesn't even try. As far as stairs, I've never heard anything bad about puppies using them. Raven learned to use ours almost immediately, Trevvor took a little longer but was fine once he figured it out.


----------



## Bobbi (Apr 20, 2012)

Our mini was going up and down the stairs at 4 months.. at 5 months he was jumping off our high couch and jumping back on.I figure if he can do it all by himself he's good to go.


----------



## dcyk (Nov 30, 2011)

I barricaded my sofa from Mack so he can't jump up on it. I pull the cushion on the single lounge chair to the front to block him from jumping up.

If i forgot, the next moment i'll see him up there










Pic taken a few months back


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I've usually worked on the principle that able to jump up means safe to jump down, but that is with small, light weight dogs - and a fairly low slung couch. I think the kind of surface also makes a difference - carpet or a rug makes for a safer landing than a slippery hard floor - so I have heavy rugs strategically positioned where the dogs need traction.

There was a recent study that showed the best protection against HP was lots of play and free running on open grassy land while pups were very young - I will see if I can find the reference.


----------



## momofthree (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks, you guys! My mom is staying with the kids and dog for a couple of days and at first I thought I was going to have to ask her to carry the dog up and down the stairs. She is a bit frail, and so I am so glad to hear it's safe for the dog to do it! I just asked her to supervise the dog to make sure she gets up and down safely  . 

I guess this sounds goofy, but I could have sworn I read somewhere that letting a dog use stairs before a certain age pre disposed them to hip dysplasia. So glad I have you all to ask!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I have also read about a link between stairs and hip dysplasia - with about as many people saying it is a risk as saying it isn't! I think it is, like so many things, a case of moderation. Sending a large breed pup running up and down stairs after a ball for exercise is probably not a good idea, while letting her carefully go up and down a couple of times a day is unlikely to be harmful. And it also depends on the state of her hips to start with - a dog with a genetic predisposition may need more care than one from thoroughly sound parents (it is interesting, and rather telling, that one of the comments I read completely vetoing stairs for a pup under 18 months was from a GSD breeder). I even once read a post by the owner of a Boxer puppy who was struggling to reconcile her pup's need for exercise and socialisation with the breeder's edict of no walks at all before 12 months! It's all about building muscle while not putting undue stress on joints while they are still immature - I think the risk to your mother and puppy if your mother tried to carry her is far greater than any risk to the pup of climbing herself, with a reminder to take it slowly!


----------



## momofthree (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks, fjm!! That was very helpful!


----------

